# OstdeutscheMeisterschaft im Fahrradtrial 3.Lauf Cottbus 16.04.2011



## Trialmobby (15. März 2011)

An alle Trialer nun ist es wieder mal soweit Cottbus geht, auch in diesem Jahr, mit dem 3.Lauf der Ostdeutschen-Meisterschaft im Fahrradtrial an den Start. Kommt rum und habt Spaß am trialen. 

16.04.2011


Skatehalle Lausitz
Dissenchener Waldstraße 11
03052 Cottbus/Schlichow 

Gruß Trialmobby


----------



## bertieeee (21. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (21. März 2011)

Ach ja Schlichow nicht mit langem *I*


----------



## Trialmobby (22. März 2011)

*Das ist richtig Bertie! Schlichow !!!*


----------



## bertieeee (29. März 2011)

Schonmal ein paar weitere Infos für die, die Interesse zeigen: http://www.biketrial.org/index.php?article_id=227

Grüße Bertie


----------



## everywhere.local (6. April 2011)

ich komm mal vorbei fotos machen


----------



## locdog (7. April 2011)

ich bin wieder dabei  mit "ich mach mach mal nen 130 coust" Kuba


----------



## bertieeee (7. April 2011)

Hiho, 
nochmal zur info elite startet erst um 1600, alle anderen klassen schon wie gehabt um 1000.


----------



## pippi (8. April 2011)

die langschläfer wieder, man man man


----------



## trialkoxxer (10. April 2011)

geil da kann ich ja vorher noch shoppen bei den polen......


----------



## bertieeee (12. April 2011)

Mal zur Info: http://www.biketrial.org/index.php?article_id=230

Schade das wir mit der ODM sone Probleme haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty-rider (12. April 2011)

mal sehn ob bis dahin mein neues fahrwerk im auto is, sonst wird das nix mit cottbus bei mir. aber schön das es wenigstens noch ein paar fahrer gibt


----------



## Sherco (15. April 2011)

Ist ja mal eine totale Sauerei.Finde diesen Lizenzzwang eh affig,geht doch auch ohne.(Siehe Motorrad-Trial)


----------



## locdog (15. April 2011)

wichtige Frage.

Kann man auch, wie letztes Jahr, sich ne Tageslizenz kaufen ?
Und wird es auch eine Senior klasse geben ? ich komme mit einem junioren und 8 stunden warten fur Elite ist selbst fur mich zu viel! :|


----------



## bertieeee (15. April 2011)

kein ding, Tageslizenz kann man sich kaufen, und elite ist auch früh start. also um 1000 gehts für alle klassen los. elite kann aber auch um 1600 starten.

bis morgen dann.


----------

